# Copyright infringement...



## Parrik (May 20, 2021)

I just created an account here to report these...
the uploader definitely doesn't have permissions for it and I couldn't find a report button so.... there you go









						Want You Gone - Portal 2 by V-I-C-K
					

Portal 2, YEAH




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Still Alive - Portal by V-I-C-K
					

Portal 1 End credits theme :)




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Raever (May 20, 2021)

oh my...


----------

